# Twitch: Streamer Dr Disrespect offenbar permanent gesperrt



## Darkmoon76 (28. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch: Streamer Dr Disrespect offenbar permanent gesperrt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Twitch: Streamer Dr Disrespect offenbar permanent gesperrt*


----------



## Hurshi (28. Juni 2020)

"Guy Beahm, der den unflätigen und cholerischen Dr Disrespect spielt"

Is Twitch eine Rollenspielplattform oder was?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Juni 2020)

Hurshi schrieb:


> "Guy Beahm, der den unflätigen und cholerischen Dr Disrespect spielt"
> 
> Is Twitch eine Rollenspielplattform oder was?



Es ist eine Entertainmentplattform. Entertainer spielen oft Rollen... für Entertainment. Leute zahlen für Entertainment.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Juni 2020)

Hurshi schrieb:


> "Guy Beahm, der den unflätigen und cholerischen Dr Disrespect spielt"
> 
> Is Twitch eine Rollenspielplattform oder was?



Kunstfiguren zu Entertainment-Zwecken zu verkörpern ist ja nun nichts neues.
"Früher" haben das im Fernsehen Leute wie Hape Kerkeling gemacht, heute machen es eben Internet-Persönlichkeiten auf Twitch und YouTube.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Juni 2020)

Hurshi schrieb:


> "Guy Beahm, der den unflätigen und cholerischen Dr Disrespect spielt"
> 
> Is Twitch eine Rollenspielplattform oder was?



Manche haben eine "Online-Persona", den Begriff gibt es nicht ohne Grund.. 

Die Streamer bestehen heute nicht mehr nur aus Leuten die "authentisch" einfach nebenbei streamen, sondern da sind Leute dabei die machen das "professionell" (oder halten sich dafür, oder versuchen es zumindest) 
und legen sich dafür eine Persönlichkeit zu - manchmal bewusst, manchmal ergibt sich das wohl auch einfach - die "gut ankommt".


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2020)

es kursiert ein zumindest mal interessantes gerücht: angeblich plant(e) drdisrespect gemeinsam mit shorud und ninja, die ja jetzt quasi vertragsfrei sein dürften, einen neuen streaming-service aufzuziehen. angeblich mit google als partner. wobei youtube gaming ja gerade erst beerdigt wurde.


----------



## Falconer75 (28. Juni 2020)

Hatte gehofft, dass es ein ganz entspannter Sonntag wird. Und jetzt diese Meldung. Ich bin fassungslos. Wie muss es erst denen gehen, die den unflätigen und cholerischen Dr Disrespect kennen? Schon schade.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Kunstfiguren zu Entertainment-Zwecken zu verkörpern ist ja nun nichts neues.
> "Früher" haben das im Fernsehen Leute wie Hape Kerkeling gemacht, heute machen es eben Internet-Persöhnlichkeiten auf Twitch und YouTube.



Oder Wrestling, erstaunlicherweise sind die Bösen auch nicht in echt (per se) böse
Aber auch wie beim Wrestling wird man auch rausgeworfen wenn man nicht mehr tragbar ist

Schauts lieber Lox odfer Shorty, oder Electricboogalo für ein richtiges Bild der Leute auf Twitch


----------



## z13l5ch31b3 (28. Juni 2020)

https://www.heise.de/forum/heise-online/Kommentare/Dr-Disrespect-Twitch-sperrt-prominenten-Streamer/forum-452774/page-2/

Zitat aus Kommentarantwort:
"Re: Erpressung durch weibl. Twitch Streamer nach Seitensprung
Auf FB war kurzfristig das da zu sehen:
https://imgur.com/a/x134yxl

MfG"

Das ImGur Bild, sofern es echt ist, scheint zu erklären wieso weshalb warum.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> "Früher" haben das im Fernsehen Leute wie Hape Kerkeling gemacht, heute machen es eben Internet-Persö*h*nlichkeiten auf Twitch und YouTube.


Nennt mich "Rechtschreibnazi", aber jemand der von Worten lebt wie ein Redakteur/Schriftsteller etc. sollte mMn wissen/darauf achten das Persönlichkeit nichts mit dem Sohn zu tun hat.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Juni 2020)

z13l5ch31b3 schrieb:


> https://www.heise.de/forum/heise-online/Kommentare/Dr-Disrespect-Twitch-sperrt-prominenten-Streamer/forum-452774/page-2/
> 
> Zitat aus Kommentarantwort:
> "Re: Erpressung durch weibl. Twitch Streamer nach Seitensprung
> ...



lol sowas ist kein ban Grund.
Das Sex Leben von Guy Bean geht niemanden etwas an außer ihm und den Beteiligten, sollte es das wirklich sein macht sich Twitch ja nur noch lächerlich.

Wäre was anderes wenn es um Vergewaltigung oder ähnliches geht.


----------



## EvilReFlex (28. Juni 2020)

Ist doch schon ein runnig gag wie oft der gesperrt wird.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nennt mich "Rechtschreibnazi"



Ok. 

Guter Mann, das ist ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler und darf auch Redakteuren passieren. Vor allem in einem Forum, wo die meisten Postings vermutlich eh auf der Toilette verfasst werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nennt mich "Rechtschreibnazi", aber jemand der von Worten lebt wie ein Redakteur/Schriftsteller etc. sollte mMn wissen/darauf achten das Persönlichkeit nichts mit dem Sohn zu tun hat.


Meinem damaligen Deutschlehrer ist das auch mal passiert. Natürlich haben wir ihn öffentlich gerädert, kastriert und danach aufgeknüpft. Geht ja gar nicht, so 'n Flüchtigkeitsfehler.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nennt mich "Rechtschreibnazi", aber jemand, der von Worten lebt, wie ein Redakteur/Schriftsteller etc., sollte mMn wissen/darauf achten, dass Persönlichkeit nichts mit dem Sohn zu tun hat.



Nennt mich "Grammatik-Gott".


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. Juni 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nennt mich "Grammatik-Gott".



Nee, ich find's nicht gut, dass du den Punkt nach den Anführungszeichen platziert hast. Das bringt meine Zwangsneurose in Wallung, weil's vor allem auch im Kontrast zum Interpunktionsschema deiner Signatur so unruhig wirkt. Du Schwein.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Nee, ich find's nicht gut, dass du den Punkt nach den Anführungszeichen platziert hast. Das bringt meine Zwangsneurose in Wallung, weil's vor allem auch im Kontrast zum Interpunktionsschema deiner Signatur so unruhig wirkt. Du Schwein.



Schweig still, Unwürdiger, sonst bewerfe ich Dich mit semikolonförmigen Blitzen!


----------



## Worrel (28. Juni 2020)

Desardh schrieb:


> Nee, ich find's nicht gut, dass du den Punkt nach den Anführungszeichen platziert hast. Das bringt meine Zwangsneurose in Wallung, weil's vor allem auch im Kontrast zum Interpunktionsschema deiner Signatur so unruhig wirkt. Du Schwein.



>Hi"er ,ain pahr Zei'chn unT Puch=scht4ben für d-inE 'Zwanksgnoi"r#5e


----------



## fud1974 (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nennt mich "Rechtschreibnazi", aber jemand der von Worten lebt wie ein Redakteur/Schriftsteller etc. sollte mMn wissen/darauf achten das Persönlichkeit nichts mit dem Sohn zu tun hat.



Ernsthaft? Wenn jetzt jeder Redakteur drauf achten muss jaaaaaaaaaaa nix verkehrt zu schreiben im Forum oder anderswo, was nicht gerade ein professioneller Artikel ist, dann werden auch bald die letzten Redakteure aufhören sich zu beteiligen hier...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juni 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Wenn jetzt jeder Redakteur drauf achten muss jaaaaaaaaaaa nix verkehrt zu schreiben im Forum oder anderswo, was nicht gerade ein professioneller Artikel ist, dann werden auch bald die letzten Redakteure aufhören sich zu beteiligen hier...


OK, ich behaupte das Gegenteil, wen interessiert Lesbarkeit denn schon ?
Offensichtlich interessiert es eh niemanden und da wundert man sich wenn Leuten alles egal ist, Absätze, Kommata Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> OK, ich behaupte das Gegenteil, wen interessiert Lesbarkeit denn schon ?
> Offensichtlich interessiert es eh niemanden.



Als ob das Wort dadurch unlesbar geworden wäre


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Als ob das Wort dadurch unlesbar geworden wäre


Kohmmt gahnz dahrauf ahn.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Offensichtlich interessiert es eh niemanden und da wundert man sich wenn Leuten alles egal ist, Absätze, Kommata Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.



Für die Verwendung des korrekten Plural von "Komma" gibt's ein Fleißsternchen: 


*



Und jetzt mal Spaß beiseite, ich schätze korrekte Orthographie sehr, habe es aber schon lange aufgegeben, meine Mitmenschen diesbezüglich belehren zu wollen. Macht nur Stress & unbeliebt.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Juni 2020)

Olle Tippfehler zu bemängeln ist halt nunmal etwas etxrem nerviges, da unnötig und nervig. Kommt halt nun mal vor wenn man mal schnell was tippt, who cares?


----------



## fud1974 (28. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> OK, ich behaupte das Gegenteil, wen interessiert Lesbarkeit denn schon ?
> Offensichtlich interessiert es eh niemanden und da wundert man sich wenn Leuten alles egal ist, Absätze, Kommata Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.



Na ja, sorry, die Lesbarkeit war ja nun dadurch kaum beeinträchtigt. Ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob etwas so schlampig geschrieben ist dass man sich schwer tut das zusammenhängend lesen zu können oder ob mal ein Wort verkehrt ist, was wirklich jedem mal passieren kann.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Juni 2020)

Ich werde künftig meine Beiträge zunächst vom Lektorat gegenlesen und schließlich noch von der Chefredaktion abnehmen lassen.
Ich hoffe damit können weitere Herzinfarkte bei LesterPG vermieden werden.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft. 
War es das wirklich Wert, wegen eines simplen Tippfehlers hier so ein Fass und seitenlange Diskussion aufzumachen?
Das ist ein Paradebeispiel für das Sprichwort "eine Fliege zum Elefanten machen".


----------



## flloyd (29. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> War es das wirklich Wert, wegen eines simplen Tippfehlers hier so ein Fass und seitenlange Diskussion aufzumachen?
> Das ist ein Paradebeispiel für das Sprichwort "eine Fliege zum Elefanten machen".



Eigentlich ist es eine Mücke 

SCNR


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2020)

flloyd schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es eine Mücke
> 
> SCNR



warum muss ich grad an den alten Biff Tannen denken?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Juni 2020)

Da kommen ja wirklich nur einige wenige heftige Dinge in Frage, wenns denn nicht wieder so ein "Lebenszeit" Bann von 4 Wochen wird.
Ich glaube an dem Typen würde auch ein Vorwurf der sexuellen Belästigung einfach abprallen, deswegen bezweifle ich arg, daß seine außereheliche Promiskuität hier auch nur ansatzweise eine Rolle spielt.
Vielleicht hat er ja mitgeholfen die Wirecard Milliarden zu versenken. 
Bei dem DrDisrespect könnte es aber auch gut zutreffen, daß er sich vielleicht verkleidet, aber generell spielt er sich in der Rolle selbst - so asozial wie er halt vielleicht ist, wer weiß.
Charlie Sheen ist einer davon, der in seinen letzten Serien eigentlich nur sich selbst spielen mußte.

Ganz nebenbei...über die Hälfte der Kommentare hier, haben absolut gar nichts mit dem Artikel/Thema zu tun und vom einfachen User und Forenurgestein, über den Moderator bis zum Redakteur, machen alle mit. 
Wurde nicht erst vor kurzem der Offtopic Hammer im Last of Us 2 Thread so unerbittlich geschwungen, daß sogar mein Post der On-Topic war, auch drauf ging?
Hängt das mit der Mondphase zusammen - Vollmond ist es nicht ok, Halbmond ist free for all?


----------



## Illuniaa (29. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nennt mich "Rechtschreibnazi", aber jemand der von Worten lebt wie ein Redakteur/Schriftsteller etc. sollte mMn wissen/darauf achten*, *das*s* Persönlichkeit nichts mit dem Sohn zu tun hat.



 Peinlich!


----------



## ribald (29. Juni 2020)

Der Typ hat eh ausgesorgt....  Braucht ihn nicht wirklich zu interessieren.

"Wer nicht mit dem Mainstream schwimmt und eine eigene Meinung hat, wird an die Wand genagelt.
Immer schön brav politisch korrekt sein und bei jedem Mainstream Kumbaja sofort mitklatschen, so verhält sich der neue Superhero."


----------



## tendenziell (29. Juni 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Der Typ hat eh ausgesorgt....  Braucht ihn nicht wirklich zu interessieren.
> 
> "Wer nicht mit dem Mainstream schwimmt und eine eigene Meinung hat, wird an die Wand genagelt.
> Immer schön brav politisch korrekt sein und bei jedem Mainstream Kumbaja sofort mitklatschen, so verhält sich der neue Superhero."



ja erbärmlich.
hab im Gefühl das der grund zur sperrung vom dr auch erbärmlich sein wird (von meinem standpunkt aus).


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Der Typ hat eh ausgesorgt....  Braucht ihn nicht wirklich zu interessieren.
> 
> "Wer nicht mit dem Mainstream schwimmt und eine eigene Meinung hat, wird an die Wand genagelt.
> Immer schön brav politisch korrekt sein und bei jedem Mainstream Kumbaja sofort mitklatschen, so verhält sich der neue Superhero."



Wenn er aus irgendwelchen Gründen Schadenersatzzahlungen leisten muß (an Twitch, Werbepartner für Imageschäden und/oder fehlende Vertragserfüllungen usw., vielleicht sogar Schmerzensgeldzahlungen wenn diese aus irgendwelchen Gründen anfallen sollten) kann das auch ganz schnell zum Verlust des Vermögens führen. Man kann sehr schnell sehr tief fallen und alles verlieren. Das geht manchmal viel schneller als man denkt. Von daher wäre ich mit der Meinung, daß er auch jetzt noch ausgesorgt hat vorsichtig.

Ich kenne jetzt den Grund/Hintergründe/Umstände für die Sperre nicht. Daher wage ich auch nicht zu urteilen, a) ob diese Sperre nun berechtigt ist oder nicht und b) welche weiteren Folgen diese Sperre (abgesehen von der Sperre selbst) für den Streamer hat.


----------



## ribald (29. Juni 2020)

Es muss sich erst noch herausstellen, was es jetzt nun genau war.


----------



## ribald (29. Juni 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn er aus irgendwelchen Gründen Schadenersatzzahlungen leisten muß (an Twitch, Werbepartner, vielleicht auch Schmerzensgeldzahlungen wenn dies aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Fall ist) kann das auch ganz schnell zum Verlust des Vermögens führen. Man kann sehr schnell fallen und alles verlieren. Von daher wäre ich mit der Meinung, daß er auch jetzt noch ausgesorgt hat vorsichtig.
> 
> Ich kenne jetzt den Grund für die Sperre nicht. Daher wage ich auch nicht zu urteilen, ob diese Sperre nun berechtigt ist oder nicht und welche weiteren Folgen dies abgesehen von der Sperre für den Streamer hat.



Jop stimmt schon, wird man dann sehen.


----------



## ribald (29. Juni 2020)

In dubio pro reo. Das die nicht mit dem Grund um die Ecke kommen hat eben ein "Geschmäckle".


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2020)

ribald ... man kann seine Nachrichten auch editieren, auf mehrere Antworten in einem Post antworten - drei Beiträge müssen nicht sein.


----------



## Falconer75 (29. Juni 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ribald ... man kann seine Nachrichten auch editieren, auf mehrere Antworten in einem Post antworten - drei Beiträge müssen nicht sein.



Hast wohl Angst, dass er dich einholt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2020)

Ich bin (unbedeutend) näher dran.


----------

